# Silicone tools and oil?



## Dirk101 (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently acquired a high heat resistant silicone spatula to use mainly when cooking creams, cakes, various doughs and so on. Having said that, I was wondering if I could use silicone tools to cook in oil, since I have no experience with this. My main concern would be for the oil to stick to the silicone in some form that is hard to clean off.


----------



## cara (Dec 3, 2013)

with some detergent you should get it cleaned off... my concern would be that the silicone  isn't that heat resistant it should when dipped in hot oil...?

Wich country do you come from? That's not to private, believe me ;o)
*wavingaroundsoImayhavetherightdirection*
I'm always pleased to find a fellow European here ,o)


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2013)

Silicone is very slippery. The oil should not stick to it any more than a metal spatula and hot water would rinse it off. And they are typically rated to 500F, so no worries there either.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2013)

Use the silicone.  You won't have a problem.  It's the only kind of spat you should use in a hot pan.  Save the others for scraping batter out of bowls.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2013)

I use wooden spatulas in hot pans.


----------



## cara (Dec 3, 2013)

so do I


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 3, 2013)

The only thing I watch out for is if they have a wooded handle, you must pull it apart to clean it. You'll be surprised how much unwanted gunk develops. It is a bacteria nest!
   All wood should be bleached clean and dried immediately to prevent warping and swelling.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2013)

I found one piece all silicone spats and bought three.  That joint where the blade meets the handle is a problem area so I'm happy I don't have to deal with it.

Looks like this:


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I found one piece all silicone spats and bought three.  That joint where the blade meets the handle is a problem area so I'm happy I don't have to deal with it.
> 
> Looks like this:


Cool. I'll have to look for those. I really like silicone spatulas. If you don't clean grease off of them immediately, they don't start to dissolve like rubber does.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I found one piece all silicone spats and bought three. That joint where the blade meets the handle is a problem area so I'm happy I don't have to deal with it.
> 
> Looks like this:


 
I love this ... never thought to search one out.

How are tha handles Andy .. are they fairly rigid?  Like stirring or mixing heavy things - will they flex ?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I love this ... never thought to search one out.
> 
> How are tha handles Andy .. are they fairly rigid?  Like stirring or mixing heavy things - will they flex ?




Rigid, no flex.   I found them in one of the kitchen stores in a premium outlet mall in MA. e.g. Kitchen Collection or Corningware Corelle & More.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Andy .. very much appreciated !


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 4, 2013)

I have what I think was called a "Spoontula" in the original packaging, combo silicone spoon and spatula, and one large and one small silicone spatula.  Use them a lot.


----------



## Dirk101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies everyone. I have actually been looking for any kind of rigid spatula for an unusually long time, but have been unable to find any good enough until now. Wooden ones always felt like they weren't properly treated, as if splinters were going to come out after first use.

And I've found the silicone top and wooden handle variety, but aside from the cleaning downside of all utensils made of removable parts, all of them had a flexible top. Instead I have another whole silicone spatula with a flexible top, specifically because of ease of cleaning and maintenance.

And Cara, I really appreciate your interest, but I feel more comfortable currently keeping such things for myself, and it is by no means personal .


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2013)

Dirk101 said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone. I have actually been looking for any kind of rigid spatula for an unusually long time, but have been unable to find any good enough until now. Wooden ones always felt like they weren't properly treated, as if splinters were going to come out after first use.
> 
> And I've found the silicone top and wooden handle variety, but aside from the cleaning downside of all utensils made of removable parts, all of them had a flexible top. Instead I have another whole silicone spatula with a flexible top, specifically because of ease of cleaning and maintenance.
> 
> And Cara, I really appreciate your interest, but I feel more comfortable currently keeping such things for myself, and it is by no means personal .



I've been using my wooden utensil set since I got it for a wedding present, with my wok, over 29 years ago. The most-used item is a little rough at the spot where the spatula meets the handle, but any bits of wood that might fall off are just extra fiber  

Take a look at bamboo utensils. I have those, too - someone gave them to me for Christmas once. They're much smoother than the old wood ones, but the handle doesn't fit my hand well, so it's not my go-to tool.


----------



## Dirk101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I found a set of bamboo utensils once, but I can't remember what I thought of them. If I didn't buy them I'm inclined to think that set didn't make a good impression. But I'm still keeping an eye out for any kind of wooden utensils.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2013)

Dirk101 said:


> I think I found a set of bamboo utensils once, but I can't remember what I thought of them. If I didn't buy them I'm inclined to think that set didn't make a good impression. But I'm still keeping an eye out for any kind of wooden utensils.



Just like knives, it's important that they feel comfortable in your hand. If they're not shaped right, they can be unpleasant to use. So don't be afraid to pick them up and pretend you're sauteeing or stirring something, to get a feel for them. It might look funny, but so what? You have to live with them!


----------



## Dirk101 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hadn't considered it before, that's a very good advice. I'll keep it in mind.


----------

